# abgerundeter Rahmen



## Sacool (13. April 2004)

Wie kann ich in Photoshop einen abgerundeten Rahmen erstellen.
So einen:


----------



## Lobi (13. April 2004)

Auswahl ->
Auswahlkante verändern ->
abgerundete Kanten 20 px oder so

oder

abgerundetes rechteckwerkzeug


----------



## Sacool (13. April 2004)

Danke,
genau danach habe ich gesucht


----------



## loAdmE (4. Juli 2004)

womit sich dann auch mein problem geklärt hat


----------

